# Bajan Framework 1.0b4



## jkaplan (Sep 27, 2005)

Bajan Framework 1.0b4 has been released: 
http://bajan.axlogic.com

This new version fixes many of the bugs that have been reported by users, as well as adds a bunch of new features. Included in the new release are optional plugins which provide several new services. These new objects include:

* Objects specifically for TiVo authoring: Remote Control Messenger, Sound Effects

* Yahoo! Webservices: Weather, Traffic, Image Search, Local Search, News

* X-Method Webservices: Random Bushisms, Birthdays, Quiz, Horoscope, Stock Quote

* Animation: Property Animation

* Communication: SerialPort I/O

Additionally, the Bajan-Galleon plguin has been updated.

This is a pretty big update, but I think the results are great. Documentation is still pretty thin, but I would be happy to answer any questions/hand-hold anyone who is trying to get some work done using Bajan.

-jared


----------

